# No hidef sound



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys... I bought a new receiver with high def codecs but I can't get them to work. I have a panasonic blu ray model # is bdp-55k, and an Onkyo 805 receiver. They are hooked up using HDMI only. I got the good picture for blu-rays, and I have sound... but not the good sound. Its giving me THX sound and PLII etc... 

I didn't read the manual.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jethro said:


> Hey guys... I bought a new receiver with high def codecs but I can't get them to work. I have a panasonic blu ray model # is bdp-55k, and an Onkyo 805 receiver. They are hooked up using HDMI only. I got the good picture for blu-rays, and I have sound... but not the good sound. Its giving me THX sound and PLII etc...
> 
> I didn't read the manual.


If there is a setting on the BR player to output something like raw or bitstream or something like that, then that should hopefully send the encoded stream to the 805 for decoding.

One other thing to check is that you're playing one of the HD Audio tracks from the BR in the disc audio options for the movie.

Jim C


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

bunnyma357 said:


> If there is a setting on the BR player to output something like raw or bitstream or something like that, then that should hopefully send the encoded stream to the 805 for decoding.
> 
> One other thing to check is that you're playing one of the HD Audio tracks from the BR in the disc audio options for the movie.
> 
> Jim C


Options are for PCM and bitream and I have it on PCM. HD audio tracks from the BR audio is a go. Is PCM the correct setting?


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Jethro said:


> Options are for PCM and bitream and I have it on PCM. HD audio tracks from the BR audio is a go. Is PCM the correct setting?


PCM on BDP means, your player is doing the decoding. You won't see TrueHD, DTS-MA etc on your receiver's display in this case. 
If you set your BDP to bitstream, then your receiver has to do the decoding (assuming it is capable of doing that.)


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes. Bluray players do the decoding now and send a digital signal to the receiver so it can DAC and amp. No reason to have your receiver do the decoding. It won't do a better job running the exact same algorithem as your player and your player may need to decode several files and mix them, something your receiver simply can not do.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

So... which do I need to set it to? Either ?

I would like for the receiver to say "Dolby Digital Plus" or w/e the kids are calling it nowadays on the front of the onkyo display. Would that be bitstream?... so the receiver decodes?

Is it better to go PCM and have the player decode? If so, thats what I'm doing but the receiver is taking the PCM and doing THX and Dolby PLII which both don't sound quite right to me.


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Jethro said:


> So... which do I need to set it to? Either ?
> 
> I would like for the receiver to say "Dolby Digital Plus" or w/e the kids are calling it nowadays on the front of the onkyo display. Would that be bitstream?... so the receiver decodes?


Yes, set it to bitstream on BDP, if you really want to see TrueHD/DTS-MA etc on the display of the receiver.


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Jethro said:


> Is it better to go PCM and have the player decode? If so, thats what I'm doing but the receiver is taking the PCM and doing THX and Dolby PLII which both don't sound quite right to me.


Player doing decoding has some advantages, specially in the cases where interactive contents are concerned. 

If all you are doing is selecting a track and watching it, then either (player or receiver) doing decoding is fine. 

If player does decoding, then receiver does not really know what the original format was, so you will not see 
the name of the format (TrueHD, DTS-MA etc) displayed on the receiver's display.

If receiver is doing decoding, obviously it will know and display the name of the format.

Hope this helps.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the Panny 35, and BP is correct in his advice.

One more thing, go into the 55's menu and make sure secondary audio is 'off'. Then when you bitstream, the name of the hi-def codec will display on your AVR.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Are they sending the DTSMA and Dolby HD via bitstream now? I thought they weren't doing that. I also remember seeing somewhere about how decoding in the player had some advantages.

Either way, the sound should be the same, as the DAC in the 805 is what you're hearing whether it be bitstream or PCM.


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, some times the player needs to mix tracks and the authors of the disk can do silly things. There is no real standard for format or codex if you have noticed. So you can't rely on the one track - one audio being true all the time. It's actually a rare player which will send out bitstream, most must decode and send out PCM. You never know when a firmware update will stop the bitstreaming because some movie execs get paranoid about piracy. I really dislike this technology because it is based on metal illness but that is another topic.

You don't need your receiver saying what the codex is. You can find that out in the player itself. I get the whole seeing it on the receiver though but it just isn't how this technology was designed. So yes, you want to send out PCM just to make sure all the tracks that should be playing are playing.

I don't know what your receiver is doing with the PCM signal it is getting. It should only be DACing and amping, nothing else. Sounds like it is doing more than that which is messing up the sound. Maybe your player is sending out stereo PCM and the receiver is up converting from there. Unfortunately receivers are marketed on specs and those specs are not needed. So they are all capable of decoding all these HD audio codexes yet most players won't even send the raw undecoded signal. 

It would be nice if there was just a receiver with an excellent DAC, amp and media switcher with 3-4 HDMI inputs and a couple legacy inputs and nothing more. That is a great product idea. If you want to get the better DAC and amp you have to spend more and more money for a bunch of specs and inputs which are really just not needed. All those extra bells and whistles just cause extra electronic noise.

Anyways, hope you find the lucky combination that you are happy with.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I got all my questions answered here;

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1075161



Jethro said:


> So... which do I need to set it to? Either ?
> 
> I would like for the receiver to say "Dolby Digital Plus" or w/e the kids are calling it nowadays on the front of the onkyo display. Would that be bitstream?... so the receiver decodes?
> 
> Is it better to go PCM and have the player decode? If so, thats what I'm doing but the receiver is taking the PCM and doing THX and Dolby PLII which both don't sound quite right to me.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll play around with it tonight. I never have used hdmi to get the new sound formats... only analogue hence the panny 55. I think the assessment is correct that the way I have it setup, the Blu-ray is sending data via PCM to the onkyo and then the Onkyo is doing processing which isn't what I want. I just want it to play the file like the panny sends it. So... since I don't know how to do that correctly, I figured the next best thing would be for the receiver to actually say Dolby master or HD true/ so I KNOW I'm getting the correct sound.


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

Jethro, you'd be surprised how often the same topic comes up with the PS3. The PS3 also does onboard so you don't see the light on the receiver either. Welcome to the early adapter club! Now go get the Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds Blu-Ray and be prepared to awe-struck.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevin R said:


> Jethro, you'd be surprised how often the same topic comes up with the PS3. The PS3 also does onboard so you don't see the light on the receiver either. Welcome to the early adapter club! Now go get the Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds Blu-Ray and be prepared to awe-struck.


So what would happen if you set the PS3 to bitstream? Would it pass it as regular DTS or DD?


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Jethro said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll play around with it tonight. I never have used hdmi to get the new sound formats... only analogue hence the panny 55. I think the assessment is correct that the way I have it setup, the Blu-ray is sending data via PCM to the onkyo and then the Onkyo is doing processing which isn't what I want. I just want it to play the file like the panny sends it. So... since I don't know how to do that correctly, I figured the next best thing would be for the receiver to actually say Dolby master or HD true/ so I KNOW I'm getting the correct sound.


OK then - another piece of the puzzle.

If you're using the analog outputs, then the AVR will never show the hi-def codecs.

You'll only see them on the AVR if you bitstream via hdmi cable, (I am 99% certain of that).


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> OK then - another piece of the puzzle.
> 
> If you're using the analog outputs, then the AVR will never show the hi-def codecs.
> 
> You'll only see them on the AVR if you bitstream via hdmi cable, (I am 99% certain of that).


I mislead by my wording. I am using HDMI now with a totally new setup and the same old panny 55 that I used to use analogues with. Now I'm going HDMI and I can't figure it out. Firmware? I dunno... I tried all the stuff posted in this thread, and I can't get it to work correctly.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I mislead by my wording. I am using HDMI now with a totally new setup and the same old panny 55 that I used to use analogues with. Now I'm going HDMI and I can't figure it out. Firmware? I dunno... I tried all the stuff posted in this thread, and I can't get it to work correctly.


Chances are the newest DDHD and DTSMA codecs cannot be transmitted via bitstream on your player. I don't know for sure, someone else can probably verify. 

That's kinda what I'm asking above. I know the PS3 doesn't bitstream DDHD and DTSMA, so I guess the PS3 just passes a DD stream instead. The only way (I'm pretty sure) to get the DTSMA and DDHD is to let the player decode and send PCM to the AVR/prepro.

Edit:

Wait a minute...earlier you said you were sending PCM to your Onk, but in that last post you mentioned analog. If the latter is true, then your player was not only decoding the surround, but also performing the DAC function as well. I guess I'm a little confused.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Jethro, I'm using the BD55 analog outputs so my experience won't be of any help. Check out this article to see if anything it has to say will help. 

Panasonic DMP-BD55 (DMP-BD55K) Blu-ray Player

The part that caught my eye was....

(Under "The "Set-Up"): _I went into the audio settings menu (Digital Audio Output) to enable the bitstreaming audio, so I could pass DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD soundtracks to our Integra DTC-9.8 preamp/processor.










If you want to pass DTS and Dolby bitstreams directly to your A/V receiver or surround processor for decoding, simply select "Bitstream" for each and turn off secondary audio. This means you won't be able to hear the audio commentary tracks that appear as a supplemental feature on some Blu-ray Discs. But this is consistent with all Blu-ray players. If you want to enable commentary tracks then simply choose "PCM" output instead of bitstream and this will decode DTS and Dolby surround soundtracks to Linear PCM in the player, mixing in the commentary tracks in real-time. _

(under "The Sound"): _The BD55 can internally decode and bitstream all of the high bit rate advanced audio formats and lossless surround codecs including multi-channel PCM, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio and DTS-HD Master Audio. We verified that the player could both pass the raw bitstreams of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio soundtracks _

Sound and Vision Magaizine says something similar.

Panasonic DMP-BD55 Blu-ray Disc Player: Test Report

(Paragraph #3 under "SET UP"): _While video setup is a snap on the BD55, configuring its audio can be more daunting. This is definitely one case where you’ll need to read the manual. When using an external receiver to decode standard or high-rez soundtracks, you first select the “Bitstream” Digital Audio Output option in the Audio menu for both Dolby and DTS variants. But if you have an older HDMI-equipped receiver that lacks Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding, you’ll need to select “PCM” here instead. To experience the soundtracks in full high-rez form, you also have to remember to switch the BD-Video Secondary Audio option to Off, or you’ll just get plain-vanilla Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1._

If you have your BD-55 set up as above and still are not getting the DD HD or DTS MA displayed, the only other thing I can think of is to be certain the input you're using on the Onkyo is set to get the audio via HDMI, not digital (optical or coaxial) or analog multichannel.


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

Jason said:


> So what would happen if you set the PS3 to bitstream? Would it pass it as regular DTS or DD?


IIRC, it's been awhile since I even thought about it. It sends it as stereo then the receiver will then decode it, but don't hold me to that it's been months since I've messed around with it. But there's a thread on AVS somewhere in regards to this.

EDIT: It sends it as a DD or DTS 5.1 Track check out the spreadsheet found here


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevin R said:


> IIRC, it's been awhile since I even thought about it. It sends it as stereo then the receiver will then decode it, but don't hold me to that it's been months since I've messed around with it. But there's a thread on AVS somewhere in regards to this.
> 
> EDIT: It sends it as a DD or DTS 5.1 Track check out the spreadsheet found here


That's kinda what I figured it would do. I'm glad Jack found that....I couldn't remember the exact thing that became unavailable when bitstreaming.

I'm kinda with Jethro on this one....I'd like the coolio light on the Onk to light up....but I have a PS3...so I cant. :crying:

Wonder if they could enable it through a firmware update?


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

Jason said:


> That's kinda what I figured it would do. I'm glad Jack found that....I couldn't remember the exact thing that became unavailable when bitstreaming.
> 
> I'm kinda with Jethro on this one....I'd like the coolio light on the Onk to light up....but I have a PS3...so I cant. :crying:
> 
> Wonder if they could enable it through a firmware update?


Jay, just hit he display button you're remote if you got the BD remote it'll tell you in the top left. BTW, have you seen that Logitech is releasing a adaptor that will work with the Harmony's? Sorry to get OT.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevin R said:


> Jay, just hit he display button you're remote if you got the BD remote it'll tell you in the top left. BTW, have you seen that Logitech is releasing a adaptor that will work with the Harmony's? Sorry to get OT.


Sorry, my brain is foggy on all the allergy meds I'm on right now







....what's the 'BD remote?'

And no, I don't have any universal remotes. My cousin sells these

Since I'm the audio guy in the house, I don't have too much of a problem using the different remotes. That said, I've gotten it simplified to just the Cox remote for most stuff. Handles power/volume on the AVR, just use the Onk remote to switch sources. Still using the PS3 controllers though...would eventually like to get rid of those. (except for the occasional game of course)


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

The BD remote is the Bluetooth remote for using the PS3 with movies and what not so I don't use controllers and have the remote itself. It can be found here


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Most players are like the PS3 in that they won't send undecoded HD codex through bitstream. They usually default to the old SD codex. It's actually working to spec and it's only the odd player which will actually send an undecoded bitstream signal.

I'm sure that 805s manual is longer than War and Peace but it may help to read through it. Bitstreaming from the player should work 95% of the time and should sound great. Still it isn't the perfect set up minus the light.

.. and Logitech should just put blue tooth into one of their harmony models or better yet Sony should just put a IR receiver on the PS3.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevin R said:


> The BD remote is the Bluetooth remote for using the PS3 with movies and what not so I don't use controllers and have the remote itself. It can be found here


Cool. I was aware of that remote, but I'd never heard it referred by that name.



Mep said:


> Most players are like the PS3 in that they won't send undecoded HD codex through bitstream. They usually default to the old SD codex. It's actually working to spec and it's only the odd player which will actually send an undecoded bitstream signal.
> 
> I'm sure that 805s manual is longer than War and Peace but it may help to read through it. Bitstreaming from the player should work 95% of the time and should sound great. Still it isn't the perfect set up minus the light.
> 
> .. and Logitech should just put blue tooth into one of their harmony models or better yet Sony should just put a IR receiver on the PS3.



Well, I'm like Jethro that I want all the cool light going on the AVR...THX DDHD, DTSMA and all, but I guess it just won't with the PS3. I personally don't care about the audio overlays that I'd be missing...I hardly if ever use them. I know in the end, it will sound the same either way though. I don't do BD live either.

All in all the PS3 remains a killer piece of gear that the whole family uses. I'm not really a gamer anymore, but my step son is. And I'm more than pleased with BD performance as well as upscaling standard DVD's


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

Jason said:


> That's kinda what I figured it would do. I'm glad Jack found that....I couldn't remember the exact thing that became unavailable when bitstreaming.
> 
> I'm kinda with Jethro on this one....I'd like the coolio light on the Onk to light up....but I have a PS3...so I cant. :crying:
> 
> Wonder if they could enable it through a firmware update?


By all accounts the HDMI chipset in the PS3 does not support bitstreaming even though it is 1.3. I think if they could do it they would have by now. Guys it is just a light :boom:be happy with the player decoding.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

obie_fl said:


> By all accounts the HDMI chipset in the PS3 does not support bitstreaming even though it is 1.3. I think if they could do it they would have by now. Guys it is just a light :boom:be happy with the player decoding.


You're right Obie....it's the superficial 'me too' mentality that I'm not proud that I have, that wants it. I know I'm getting the the HD formats. The most important thing is the 805 is doing the D to A.

How's things down your way?? Made any significant changes to the HT room in a while??


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> All in all the PS3 remains a killer piece of gear that the whole family uses. I'm not really a gamer anymore, but my step son is. And I'm more than pleased with BD performance as well as upscaling standard DVD's


I agree. The PS3 gets far too much disrespect, especially the older version that can play PS2 games and SACDs. There just isn't another product out there capable of doing all those things in a single box.


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

Jason said:


> How's things down your way?? Made any significant changes to the HT room in a while??


There is an Oppo BDP-83 sitting where the PS3 used to be.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh drat! I have another case of source envy. :embarass:


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

Mep said:


> I agree. The PS3 gets far too much disrespect, especially the older version that can play PS2 games and SACDs. There just isn't another product out there capable of doing all those things in a single box.



I'm not even getting into this!!! Just check the Oppo thread to see how I feel about the PS3. :sly:


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

I probably should leave well enough alone but that's not my style :neener:

The PS3 is one extremely good BD player and is still the one to beat, but it does come with a lot of baggage. If you are not a gamer I see little advantage over the new Oppo. Lack of IR, noisy fan, mediocre SDVD upconverting, lack of DVD-A, lack of HDCD, lack of analog outputs, lack of HD audio bitstreaming, no SACD on newer models...the list gets pretty long fast. 

The PS3 does have media streaming but I ran in to too many issues with it and went with the SlimDevices audio streaming solution instead. I would love to see Oppo add this to the BDP-83 but I have no idea if that is even feasible for them to do. 

I haven't decided what to do with the PS3 at this point. If I keep it it will go into my secondary sytem or to my system at work. I believe the Oppo is finally the BD player to go up against the PS3. I think you guys will be pleased once it hits the street.


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

I would knock the PS3 on 3 things,
1. It tries to do too much which makes it slow to get the machine to the point. I dedicated player doesn't take as long to get it to just play the **** disk already.
2. Remote is an issue. Not having an IR sensor was a big design mistake.
3. It's not the right shape to fit into a rack. 

I am sure the Oppo is a better solution if you are just wanting a Bluray player.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure the oppo is a better player, too.

But...it wasn't available when we got the PS3, or I'm sure we would've gotten the oppo. I don't find the SDVD playing to be objectionable. Maybe my TV isn't capable of showing its flaws (61" LED DLP Sammy).

The remote sucks. Bigtime. It is a little slow, but hey....it still blows away any machine around the house that's got a Windows OS.

If the kids didn't play games on it...I'd ebay it and get the oppo. But for me right now, the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

I gave up on Hi-def sound and am just going with digital coaxial cable to the receiver now as dolby digital sounds better than the PLII **** I'm getting through HDMI. I'm sure I'll try it out a bit later, but for now DD sounds quite good to me in my new setup.


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

Mep said:


> I would knock the PS3 on 3 things,
> 1. It tries to do too much which makes it slow to get the machine to the point. I dedicated player doesn't take as long to get it to just play the **** disk already.


Hmmm... Have you actually tried any standalone BD players? The PS3 was by far the fastest BD player from both power on and from the time you insert the disc until it plays. The only player that comes close is the new Oppo and although I haven't timed it myself, most of the timings I have seen still show the PS3 with a slight edge, most other standalone players aren't even close.


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

Jethro said:


> I gave up on Hi-def sound and am just going with digital coaxial cable to the receiver now as dolby digital sounds better than the PLII **** I'm getting through HDMI. I'm sure I'll try it out a bit later, but for now DD sounds quite good to me in my new setup.


You have something set up wrong. There is no need to hook up the coaxial output. You do not get PLII **** from HDMI it is your receiver adding it. If you were seeing PLII with HDMI it is likely because one of two reasons. You were providing it with a stereo track and DPII is expanding it to 5.1/7.1. Or you have a 7.1 system and DPII is expanding the 5.1 signal to provide 7.1 sound to your two rears. For the record you will pretty much always see DPII with a 7.1 system since the vast majority of soundtracks are 5.1.

I'm not real familiar with your gear but I bet we can work it out if you want to give a try. You really are doing a disservice to yourself since you went through all the effort to get the right gear. So my first question is do you have 7 speakers and a sub?


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Jethro -

Obie is 100% correct.

I just noticed in your 1st post you state you haven't read the manual.

Guess what time it is...... RTFM!


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

obie_fl said:


> Hmmm... Have you actually tried any standalone BD players? The PS3 was by far the fastest BD player from both power on and from the time you insert the disc until it plays. The only player that comes close is the new Oppo and although I haven't timed it myself, most of the timings I have seen still show the PS3 with a slight edge, most other standalone players aren't even close.


I wasn't commenting on the boot up time but the user interface having too many options to flip through to get to the settings or use interface. The PS3 is a powerful system and I don't see many stand alone players coming close to its abilities. So things like boot times and updates will be quicker on a PS3.

And the SD DVD up conversion is just fine on the PS3. If anything there are too many options for the up conversion and finding the perfect mix takes a while. Again there are too many buttons to hit so it takes time to get it just right, kind of like Jethro's receiver. Often it just isn't worth all the time it takes to figure these things out. Though we all get bored enough eventually to figure it all out.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the 805 as well. The PS3 is hooked up via HDMI. PS3 is sending pcm. I see DD or DTS on the 805.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Jason said:


> I have the 805 as well. The PS3 is hooked up via HDMI. PS3 is sending pcm. I see DD or DTS on the 805.


I don't think your getting Hi-Def sound then. I'm downloading the latest firmware right now as I've never updated that yet. I'm hoping that solves my issues.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

When I started this thread I had 5.2 system. However during the course of the day, I have expanded to a 7.1 as I added 2 more speakers and lost the use of a subwoofer as the amp died. So.......... 7.1. I'm going to upgrade this firmware and give it a whirl. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I don't think your getting Hi-Def sound then. I'm downloading the latest firmware right now as I've never updated that yet. I'm hoping that solves my issues.


Yes, I am getting DDHD and DTSMA....but the PS3 decodes them and sends the signal via pcm. Or at least that's what I've been told and read.



......course it wouldn't be the first time I was wrong..:toilet:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jethro said:


> When I started this thread I had 5.2 system. However during the course of the day, I have expanded to a 7.1 as I added 2 more speakers and lost the use of a subwoofer as the amp died. So.......... 7.1. I'm going to upgrade this firmware and give it a whirl. Thanks for the help so far.


There's a new firmware update for the 805??


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Jethro, I'm with Obie and Gene. If you have the BD55 set to 'Bitstream" and the secondary audio set to "off," them perhaps it is some setting in the Onkyo which is causing the problem.

Let's start with the simple things. If you've already done these steps, please don't be offended. Sometimes it's the simple things that get overlooked (I speak from personal experience :embarrass. I assure you I mean no insult by belaboring the obvious. 

Be sure you have the Onkyo set up properly for 5.1 or 7.1 and that it is aware of all the speakers you have connected to it. I noticed that the manual says that, in some cases, if the Onkyo thinks there are no surround back speakers, or Powered Zone 2 is being used, Dolby Pro Logic II is used instead of the Rez formats.

From page 48 of the 805's manual.

_If you connect a video component to an HDMI IN, you must assign that input to an input selector. For example, if you connect your DVD player to HDMI IN 1, you must assign HDMI IN 1 to the DVD input selector.
By default, none of the HDMI inputs are assigned. The following input selectors can be assigned: DVD, VCR/DVR, CBL/SAT, GAME/TV, AUX 1, AUX 2,
TAPE, TUNER, CD, PHONO._

Instructions on how to do this are on page 48.

Page 70 says:

_If you connect a component to more than one audio input, such as a DVD player connected to analog, digital, multichannel, and HDMI inputs, you can use the "AUDIO SEL" button to select which audio input you want to use to listen to that component. Press the "AUDIO SEL" (on the remote) button repeatedly to select an audio input: HDMI > Auto > Multich > Analog._

If I understand the manual correctly, you want to cycle through that until you have it set to HDMI. 

Hang in there.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Jason said:


> There's a new firmware update for the 805??


No, I was talking about the panny bd player. I haven't a clue if the 805 can be upgraded... I suppose if upgrading the firmware on the panny doesn't work I'll look into it :crazy:


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Ajax -

Look at you, you old fart, nicely cajoling him to do what he should have done up front.

Practicing for the 'good grandpa' merit badge are you????


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

I upgraded the panny firmware. Same thing. What I noticed when using HDMI is that it says PCM on the Onkyo receiver and only looks like 2 channel signal being processed by the 805. Panny is setup bitstream.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

OK...I'll come over and help....I should be there in a couple days...


Seriously, though, this is a bit confusing. What happens when you cycle through the surround formats on the Onk remote?


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Jason said:


> OK...I'll come over and help....I should be there in a couple days...
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, this is a bit confusing. What happens when you cycle through the surround formats on the Onk remote?


I get options like orchestra, THX, mono movie, 5 channel stereo, etc... But they are all being processed by the receiver with only 2 channels according to the icon deal in the top left corner of the ONKS display. When I go coaxial, it has all speakers lit up in the top left corner display and automatically defaults to dolby digital.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I get options like orchestra, THX, mono movie, 5 channel stereo, etc... But they are all being processed by the receiver with only 2 channels according to the icon deal in the top left corner of the ONKS display. When I go coaxial, it has all speakers lit up in the top left corner display and automatically defaults to dolby digital.


Why not just use the coaxial digital then?? It should work the same either way, but if it works right with the coax, then why mess with it?


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Jason said:


> Why not just use the coaxial digital then?? It should work the same either way, but if it works right with the coax, then why mess with it?


Because I'm try9ing to get the Hi-def Blu-ray sound formats like TRu-HD and DTS-master. You can't get those from optical or coax. But when I go HDMI, I can't even get regular ol' dolby digital or DTS.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

etcarroll said:


> Ajax -
> 
> Look at you, you old fart, nicely cajoling him to do what he should have done up front.
> 
> Practicing for the 'good grandpa' merit badge are you????


Nah. Just trying to help. I just know how frustrating it can be when the damned thing doesn't work the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Jethro said:


> What I noticed when using HDMI is that it says PCM on the Onkyo receiver and only looks like 2 channel signal being processed by the 805. Panny is setup bitstream.


 Well that's confusing. It's got to be some setting in the Onkyo. :no clue:


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

Jethro said:


> I upgraded the panny firmware. Same thing. What I noticed when using HDMI is that it says PCM on the Onkyo receiver and only looks like 2 channel signal being processed by the 805. Panny is setup bitstream.


I figured from your earlier posts you were only getting two channels. Couple of things to check. Does your panny have an OSD display for audio? If so make sure you have the correct sound track selected. Usually you just press the audio button on the remote or some such. 

Check your settings and make sure you don't have downmixing turned on some where.

Does your display have speakers built in? If so it may be telling your panny to only send stereo.


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

Another quick thought do you at least get 5.1 channels when you try HDMI set to PCM?


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Got it :thumbsup:

It was in the setup of the Onkyo HDMI stuff. I turned off lip sync and turned on Xyvcc somethin rather, turned control to "on" and it worked. I'm not sure which of those 3 things made a difference... but it works so I'm happy now :assshake:

Thanks for help


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Wooo Hooo!!!!


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

I can pretty much guarantee it was the third item CEC control. It was basically doing what I said earlier. Your Pany was reading the TV's audio capabilities instead of the receivers, hence it was putting out 2 channel PCM which your TV can understand.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Jethro! Kudos to you too, Obie. :salute:


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

obie_fl said:


> I can pretty much guarantee it was the third item CEC control.


agreed


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

obie_fl said:


> I can pretty much guarantee it was the third item CEC control. It was basically doing what I said earlier. Your Pany was reading the TV's audio capabilities instead of the receivers, hence it was putting out 2 channel PCM which your TV can understand.


This is correct. :applause:


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work, guys. I learned a ton from this thread. :thumbsup:


----------

